# No shutdown / No suspend

## rahulthewall

I can't be sure, but I think this happened after I finally removed hal from my system (along with the upgrade to kde-4.6). Since then, I can't shutdown my laptop (hangs at remounting / read only), can't suspend (to ram) my computer. Strangely, reboot works. What could be wrong? What info to provide?

----------

## rahulthewall

Bump.

----------

## i92guboj

Are you using a GUI login manager like kdm or are you login in via console?

----------

## slackline

Upgraded xorg-server recently?  See this thread on getting everything working with udev/consolekit.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Are you using a GUI login manager like kdm or are you login in via console?

 

It does not matter, even if I log into a non-X environment, and issue a shutdown -h now, the machine still hangs.

----------

## rahulthewall

The problems are all related to 2.6.37. Switched back to 2.6.36 and everything is fine now.

----------

## i92guboj

Is there something suspicious in the dmesg output?

----------

